# The pastry program @ Ritz Escoffier Paris



## diana (May 15, 2003)

Has anyone been? Or know someone that has? I am looking for housing during my 12 week program. Any leads would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! (Starts Sept. 29th,2003)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Diana, and welcome to Chef Talk.

Here in the Welcome Forum we ask that you post introductions only. Please do! We'd like to learn more about you.

I will move your query to the Culinary Students' forum, where it will get the attention it deserves.

Again, welcome! We're glad you found us.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------

